# Forbidden Cities



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

area 51?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Chernobyl anyone?


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

^Chernobyl and Prypiat (the town where the workers families lived).

Vladivostok was mostly forbidden in USSR times.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

why?


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

Renkinjutsushi said:


> ^Chernobyl and Prypiat (the town where the workers families lived).
> 
> Vladivostok was mostly forbidden in USSR times.


Vladivostok was forbidden because it was the biggest soviet military harbour in the Pacific ocean...

So for military reasons it has been closed during years


----------

